# Winterizing 2003 Coachmen Aurora



## auken (Oct 28, 2008)

Greetings....first time winterizing and instructions say "remove fitting from suction plug" (which is NOT labeled).   I am thinking this is the plug / fitting just to the left of the city water inlet.   Anyone familiar with this unit?   It has theFive Valve Water Works Panel.  Appreciate any guidance so we can get started.    Thanks.
Ken C


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: Winterizing 2003 Coachmen Aurora

Hi Ken and welcome, I am not very knowledgeable about your  Coachmen. However I Rod, Ken and Nash and other do and they will be on later tonight to give you some help. I know these guys and they are very smart, they have helped me out on several occasions. so come back tonight to see if you get a reply. Good luck and happy camping :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## JW07 (Oct 29, 2008)

RE: Winterizing 2003 Coachmen Aurora

Ken C

Welcome to the forum!  I have a 06 Coachmen Mirada with the Water
control panel as well and just finished winterizing!  I'll try to walk you through it.
If you have the manual availble go to the "Plumbing Section" on page 41 which gives you a picture of the control panel!

Easy steps to follow;
  1) Set valves to drain fresh water holding tank
  2) After drained, close off valves and set to the "Winterize" position
  3) On the righ hand side of the panel, there is a "GRAY" plug threaded
       into a hose fitting!  This is where you attach the siphening hose for
       adding the pink antifreeze.  NOTE: The siphening hose is available
       from you local RV/Camper dealer.
  4) After attaching the siphening hose, place the other end into the
      pink fluid container.  With the help of another person, turn on your
      water pump to charge your system.  During this process, you must
      open each fosset one at a time to; drain the water from the lines, charge
      the lines with the pink fluid until you see the pink coming from the fixture.
  5) Once the system is fully charged including the kitchen fasset and the toilet, 
      pour additional pink fluid down each drain to fill the individual traps.
      You might want to drain your outside shower as well
  6) I used approx. 1 1/2 gal of pink antifreeze @ $1.99 ea

Hope this helps!

ED W


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: Winterizing 2003 Coachmen Aurora

Great post Ed.  Ken, Don't forget to by pass the hot water heater and drain the hot water tank.  Remember the ice maker if you have one and also plumbing for washer if yours is plumbed or has the washer.  Make sure you run the pink stuff through the toilet sprayer.


----------

